# Video card repair / replace ?



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a 7 month old ATI Radeon XL 800 card that just had a capacitor knocked off of it. The pup was helping me with my pc and when removing , I dropped the card back into the case. One of the capacitors popped off. I took it to the local computer tech and they do not do any soldering on multilayer cards. I have searched the Indy area and can't find anyone that repairs circuit boards. I am hoping that maybe someone can point me in the right direction to send this in for repair. I can't see throwing away a $300 card when I can see what is wrong with it though it's too tight of a fit for me to fix. Any ideas ? Addresses for me to send it too ?


----------



## dainbramaged (Jan 22, 2006)

www(dot)motherboardrepair(dot)com

Sorry since I don't have my required "5" post to post URLs I had to trick the forum. 

He does video card repair too (see left side bar on web site main page). I've had motherboards repaired by him and he does great work.

Just checked his web site and he says he no longer does vid card repair. But, I'd e-mail him and tell him it's just a cap replacement and he'd probably do it. I remember he use to do much more intensive vid card repairs. But, since he still replaces caps on MBs he'd more then likely do vid card cap replacements too. I'd send him the broken off cap so he will know the correct size.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks, I had seen his site but never bothered to contact since he specifically mentioned no video cards. I also wasnt sure how legit he was. If you have had no issues / problems, I will toss him a note. Thanks


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, no luck there, I havent gotten a response in 2 days. I also tried a couple companies in Boston but they don't want to touch a multilayer card. I am currently trying to work with ATI and see if I can just send it in for repair. It falls under the warranty time limit but it was my error so am not gonna try that route. Anyone else know of someone that can handle soldering on a multilayer card ?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, we can close the thread. ATI is going to repair then bill me as the drop is not covered under warranty. That is fine by me, still will be cheaper than buying a replacement.


----------

